# Kleines Beispiel zu Regex Reluctant Matching - Alle Zahlen in String finden



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.util.regex.Matcher;
import java.util.regex.Pattern;

public class RegexDemo {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String s = "text text 123 text tetextxt tex467txt 7376 txt 9x 0";
		Pattern p = Pattern.compile(".*?(\\d+).*"); //Question Mark (?) means reluctant matching
		Matcher m = p.matcher(s);

		if (m.matches()) {
			do{
				System.out.println(m.group(1));
			}while(m.find(m.end(1)));
		}
	}
}
```

Ausgabe:

```
123
467
7376
9
0
```

Hier die Beschreibung der Regex Quantifier im Java Tutorial:
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/regex/quant.html

Gruß Tom


----------

